# Building a Rom



## nicklovell23 (Aug 27, 2011)

Can anyone tell me all the programs I would need to try building a ROM? Thanks


----------



## mdietz (Aug 11, 2011)

A program that can do zip files (7zip?) and a text editor (Notepade++?). Beyond that Java, apktool, android sdk, image editor, and something that can diff files might be nice as well.


----------



## jpaulwaite (Jun 9, 2011)

Try ehoba's IDIOT. it's pretty well all in one for sammy users.


----------



## nicklovell23 (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks jpaulwaite I downloaded it and gonna give it a try... Doubt I get anywhere but something to mess with...


----------

